# Cockatiel and Conure



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all! My husband is planning on getting a sun conure and based on the size of the beak I have seen in pics that conures have, I am worried that conures are much bigger then a tiel. Does anyone have a pic of an adult tiel and a conure together so i can get an idea of the size comparison?

I thought I saw one on here recently but i have searched and now of course can not find it. 

As always... thanks in advance.

Lisa


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre roughly the same length, but they have a MUCH larger beak and shouldnt be caged with a tiel... theyre bulkier than tiels but thats about it i believe. ive seen them at petsmart and held one... can say he was a baby but he had a strong bite

and size of beak is deceiving, isnt it? lovies have bigger beaks but theyre half the size of a tiel lol

sun conures are larger in weight and bulk but are around the same length. larger head and larger beak!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah they're similar in size, there's one at the pet shop I go to here and he/she is a lovely friendly little birdy, always wants to be picked up, but very nibbly so I'm guessing they'd pack a pretty strong bite if they tried


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

and oh man the NOISE! theyre very very loud!


----------



## Anastacia01 (Mar 13, 2011)

One of my friends has a conure and I can attest to the noise very loud for a small bird and the size is relatively the same as a cockatiel they are more bulky though


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are a bit bigger than a Green Cheek Conure, more so in body though, as it has been said, a bit bulkier. 

Here is a photo of a Sun and a Cockatiel:









(photo is from here)
*
Please don't think this photo means you can go and put your Conure next to a Cockatiel for anyone that might think it is okay to go and do.*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So cute  i havent seen one in person but i bet they are gorgeous as they are in the pics


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Lee,

Conures are reknowned for being a bit picky about their birdy friends. As in the photo Solace posted, they can be friends but should definitely be housed separately and any interactions should be watched carefully so neither bird gets injured.

They are beautiful birds tho and very loving!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you all for your help


----------

